
Logos Of Famous Brands, Then And Now - lambtron
http://designtaxi.com/news/353406/Logos-Of-Famous-Brands-Then-And-Now/
======
sp332
basically copy & paste from [http://stocklogos.com/topic/original-and-current-
form-famous...](http://stocklogos.com/topic/original-and-current-form-famous-
logos)

